# Who wants to have Patrick Nabors for a chat? Please sign.



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

The other night Patrick Nabors was on the Kingsnake chat and it didn't go well. People started asking him inappropriate questions and calling him names so he left. There weren't enough dart keepers there to appreciate his expertise.

So I thought maybe we could all sign our names and someone could copy and paste the names to an email to invite him to a chat here.

So if you would be interested in having him for a chat, post your name below and maybe a short message if you wish.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Definitely. I'm all for it.

Luke


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

Considering I am a newbie to all of this I'm not sure I could ask intelligent questions, but I would love to here everyone else's questions answered!


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Patrick saw our post in the lounge and said he'd be happy to do a chat here.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, Kingsnake is full of idiots. Chat here Patrick!


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm all for it!


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Patrick would be greeted with open arms here at Dendroboard!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

That would be great if he did a chat here. Just as long as people aren't ranomly coming in saying where's Mark O'Shea, lol.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Two thumbs up.

Elmo


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I already signed in the lounge. Remember, I was first  . Just joking, but anyway i guess now I don't have to ask him since he already said he would.


----------



## jkinsey (Oct 7, 2004)

I vote for Patrick!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

who is patrick neighbours? i live in the uk so i have no idea.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

Patrick is one of our most respected breeders:

http://www.saurian.net/


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Count me in, But will he be able to answer _*all*_ of our questions? I can see it now, an hour of straight questions and Patrick is just going "uhhhh" "will you freaks just shut up for a minute so I can answer a question!" :shock: 

Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

There was a chat with Patrick a few years ago on Kingsnake and it went alot better.That was in an old dartfrog chatroom so it was mainly people in the hobby already or people that were very interested in starting.
I think it would be great to have him do one here and have one of the mods keep things in control.
Mark


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

LOL, yea, we'll all be so excited to chat with him that we all will have prepared huge 7 or 8 line multipart questions and they're all coming one after another and he's sitting there going "....yes; no; uh tricolor and imitator; probably not; I think so...."


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I would guess there will be a moderator. People ask the mod for permission, then get to ask one question. Then the next person goes until it comes around again and so on. Only fair way to do it without overwhelming the answerer. Imagine 7-10 (or more) people all spamming out huge multi-line questions at once. Total chaos.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

ya there were a lot of random people speaking out of turn during the chat at kingsnake if there were only a way to prevent that. on another note how long would the chat session be for an hour again like kingsnake or just for as long as patrick wants to stay or what?


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe there could be one place where only Patrick types his responses, and another where you can type your question?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

That might be a tough request though.


----------



## jbates (Apr 5, 2004)

Betraying my geek nature, might I recommend the slashdot interview approach? That is, we start a thread containing all the questions we intend to ask Patrick and submit the 5-10 best (as determined by a poll, perhaps?) Then, he can answer the questions at his leisure in as much detail as he cares to. Kinda beats the bedlam of unmoderated chat, plus it should keep the signal to noise ratio pretty high.

-John


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Not as personal, which I think was one of the goals.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

mydumname said:


> Not as personal, which I think was one of the goals.


Would you rather have it 'more personal' and have him skip questions due to the sheer amount of spam, or 'less personal ' and get everyone's questions answered?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

mydumname said:


> Not as personal, which I think was one of the goals.


Would you rather have it 'more personal' and have him skip questions due to the sheer amount of spam, or 'less personal ' and get everyone's questions answered?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

The Slashdot method sounds alot like a message board format which is what we have already and he can come on here any time and answer any question he wants to. Maybe I'm misunderstanding it a bit.


----------



## jbates (Apr 5, 2004)

It is a lot like the message board format. The beauty of it, though, is that we can ask a number of interesting questions that reflect the interests of the group and get them answered in detail. The person we're "chatting with" (or, more accurately, "interviewing") can have as much time as he needs to answer the questions without getting swamped. 

-John


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

So it would kinda be like having a ask Patrick TV show with out the cameras we all write in our question then hope they pull ours out of the hat I get it. It would work but I think/ hope the people here are a little more mature and we could do it more like a discussion. I wouldn't actually have a question (worth wasting his time with) but I would definitely want to see some of the good questions answered. Just my opinion


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I agree with hexen that it is basically a message board setup. What would I rather have, not really sure? But what jbates wrote was for US to vote on the question WE like the best, and arklier you wrote 



> and get everyone's questions answered?


you seem to contradict what you agree with. With that setup not everyones question will get answered. I think that message board and chat are different. This topic was brought up to see if there would be a better chat session on dendroboard as opposed to kingsnake. With that setup, the original test won't have a chance to be proved. What I would thikn would be better, if Patrick is willing, is to have the chat like was originally thought of and what he agreed to do, and see if follow up questions could go into a message board post (assuming he would agree to that also). This way, any questions that did not come up in the convo, could potentially get answered here.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm in for a chat!

Jordan


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

The way I mentioned, everyone gets a fair chance to have at least one question answered. Suppose it was done the slashdot way and all the questions picked were from only a couple of people?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm all for having such a respected breeder in for a chat, but I do think the questions should be moderated somehow. I really don't want to have such a valuable opportunity wasted on questions like, "Did I get the right kind of silicone???"


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Moderation is a great idea, as it would be a shame to have such an experienced breeder available for questioning and not taking full advantage of it.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

I agree, we should somehow organize our questions lest the chat become unstructured. As expressed by previous posts in this topic, it's important that we choose the questions in a fair way. Here's my proposal:

We should have everyone send their questions to one volunteer "organizer" via email or personal mail. This person's responsibilities would be:

-To eliminate the duplicate questions
-To combine the similar questions to the best of his/her ability
-To copy and paste the questions to some form of poll or post

Judging by the amount of replies on this post so far, I would estimate that the organizer would recieve about 20-35 questions. We could assign a "cut off" date to cut down on the amount of questions recieved if needed.

-We would all vote on our favorite question or questions.
-These questions will be posted at the beginning of the chat and answered by Patrick.
-The general attitude during the chat would be "don't talk, just listen" I think that we can all be respectful enough to honor this.

This method would be fair for everyone, and the good thing is that it would only take an extra amount of time for one volunteer.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Wow, did this just become the Presidential election? Will there be recounts too? I am sorry for the sarcasm but I feel that a simple chat is turning into this huge ordeal. It is starting to sound less appealing. It should be something simple that everyone can enjoy. Did anyone take into consideration seeing how long he will be willing to stay? What if the only questions asked are those that get voted on and he is willing to chat for longer, now everyone has to come up with the questions you guys said weren't "good enough." Did anyone ask who has questions or were any samples questions brought up? What constitutes a good question, only one that those voting don't know the answer to? 

Now go ahead and say "if you don't like it, don't participate."


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I feel we need some way to moderate it to keep the basic questions that you can find in theese forums, like good beginner frogs, difficulty of keeping darts, etc... out of the chat as it would waste Patricks time, and maybe keep other questions from being answered.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

OK, fine. I understand that. But one of those simple questions can be answered very simply, taking hardly anytime, plus people will probably be too nervous to ask those questions anyway with the way this post is getting so legalistic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

I have been talking to a few people about a future chat, including Patrick. I'm putting something together that should be pretty cool. It won't be for some time, since it will take some time to get everything setup, but don't change that channel


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry Greg, I didn't mean to make it sound complicated or to be outspoken. And sorry to anyone out there who may feel the same way as Greg does, which is understandable.

I may have been a little detailed in explaining my idea. I guess the main thing I am trying to express is that it may be a good idea to have it be organized in some way that is fair to everyone, and that voting on questions may be a good way to do so.

Who knows... if we do such a vote, questions like Greg was suggesting (good beginner frogs, difficulties in care) could be the most popular questions. I didn't mean to make it sound like those questions would be ruled out.

Anyways, sounds like HicksonJ has something in the works.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah, Joe probably has something good up his sleeve.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

Just a thought, but why not ask Patrick how he would like it set up. If he's being kind enough to do it why not let him say how he wants it done.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

Already done, including a few others.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

Is there any reason why Patrick cant just join in on the existing forums and add his knowledge by contributing to the forums like the rest of us :?:


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

He does occasionally, but he's very busy and doesn't post often.


----------

